# Fat ba5tard toilet brace



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Too many fat people breaking this wall-hung hospital toilet, I guess:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Haha !
Thats something I have never seen.
Kind of clever.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

They say a wall hung is only good for 250 pounds. They also say a 150 pound person plopping down the last two inches will happy double the weight being used. I was thinking those braces went behind the toilet but I am not certain. I am certain they are WAY better than those Big John supports.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I think the support in the pic above is rated, in conjunction with the toilet, to support 1000 pounds or maybe more. That leg also can be moved to facilitate cleaning.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

At that point just put in a floor mount back outlet toilet.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

knuckles said:


> At that point just put in a floor mount back outlet toilet.


I don't think it is as cost effective.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

I agree that it's not cost effective. But they hold a lot of weight


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

My bad I didn't see that he was in Canada. The health care facilities here seem to have unlimited funds sometimes.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Need a hoist or crane to install one of these....


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

chuckscott said:


> Need a hoist or crane to install one of these....


That freaking nasty


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Just sharing product knowledge...:thumbsup:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

That's pretty sad. When you get so big that you cannot fit on a regular sized toilet, no need to go on a diet... just buy a new toilet.


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

I installed 2 BAR Industries supports on a set of back to back wall hung toilets. They bolt on in minutes and indeed are rated at 1,000#. 

My issue was rocking wall hung carrier toilets with two 400# employees on the second floor of a wood framed building. These supports were the most cost effective fix.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It looks better than the 2X4s I have seen.


----------

